# Rape Allegations .....again???



## Davey Jones (Nov 15, 2014)

*Seems to be a lot of this going around lately.
* 
  Cosby sexually assaulted women several incidents decades ago.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/15/b...-canceled-as-rape-allegations-swirl.html?_r=0


----------



## Falcon (Nov 15, 2014)

Drugged and raped more than ONCE, by the same guy? Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that
something's wrong with this scenario.


----------



## oldman (Nov 15, 2014)

Tell me it ain't so, Bill. I always had so much respect for the man. We all remember when he was accused of forcing himself on the women in his staff and that seemed to go away pretty easily, but now with so many women saying the same thing, I sure hope it isn't so. Time will tell.


----------



## Justme (Nov 15, 2014)

In the UK so many famous perverts have got away with ****** abuse for far too long, no doubt it is the same in the US too


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 15, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Drugged and raped more than ONCE, by the same guy? Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that
> something's wrong with this scenario.



I agree John, something is rotten in Denmark


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2014)

Well I've always been a fan of Bill cosby so I hope this isn't true, but this sounds pretty convincing...


http://www.washingtonpost.com/poste...take-30-years-for-people-to-believe-my-story/


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 15, 2014)

The adoring fans had no idea about Rolf Harris either.
The public and private personas can be a long way apart.


----------



## Justme (Nov 16, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> The adoring fans had no idea about Rolf Harris either.
> The public and private personas can be a long way apart.



I agree.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 16, 2014)

When someone claims "several incidents decades ago." I tend not to believe them.

Why come out NOW for something that happened 20-30 year ago?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2014)

They say those allegations were discredited years ago.  I wonder if the women were just looking for a payoff.  I liked the Bill Cosby Show, and he was a good stand-up comedian too.  If these allegations are indeed false, which they likely are, it's really a shame that he has to be put through all of this again.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/davidmack/bill-cosby-wont-dignify-rape-allegations-with-a-response


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 16, 2014)

I think you are right Seabreeze, seems like there are people that will do just about anything to get money nowadays, and celebrities are targeted a lot.  I know sometimes these things are true, but it's just so hard to believe.  He's innocent until proven guilty as far as I'm concerned, but the world seems the opposite, more and more.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 16, 2014)

Let's see how many more women emerge once a couple have gone public. A rain storm begins with a couple of drops which don't amount to much, but when the sky opens up you cannot ignore the rain any longer. It's not all about money when you have really been abused. It is about recognition and redress; judgement and justice. This story may die away or it may burst open to expose something very unsavoury. Tine will tell.


----------



## Susie (Nov 16, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Well I've always been a fan of Bill cosby so I hope this isn't true, but this sounds pretty convincing...
> 
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/poste...take-30-years-for-people-to-believe-my-story/



It's so hard to believe a very successful entertainer would resort to rape!
Isn't he capable of "paying" for anything he wants and desires?
But it has to be true when the "Washington Post" and the "BuzzFeed"news say so, isn't it?


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 17, 2014)

Susie said:


> It's so hard to believe a very successful entertainer would resort to rape!
> Isn't he capable of "paying" for anything he wants and desires?
> But it has to be true when the "Washington Post" and the "BuzzFeed"news say so, doesn't it?




I doubt they are saying he DID it.  I bet they are saying he is ACCUSED of having done it.  HUGE difference there.

I personally hope it is not true.  I've liked Bill Cosby a lot all my life.


----------



## Justme (Nov 17, 2014)

I liked Rolf Harris, and what a piece of scum he turned out to be, it could well be that Cosby is the same.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2014)

When it comes to men and sex, nothing surprises me and I would bet that they are guilty...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2014)

I really wonder if it was a legitimate rape...hmm.  Did any of those women get pregnant, or did they just shut their body systems down for it?  I think more analysis needs to be done.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 17, 2014)

The only reason I give any credence at all is that in the 80s and 90s Cosby via the Cosby show was a very powerful and profit making figure. He probably even carried a certain degree of weight of how the network did business so a "cover up" would've been that much easier because no one would want to stop the money train.

  Also if these assistants, want to bes or professional career people didn't want to do anything to derail their career with Cosby or Hollywood they would've been reluctant to report it or maybe they felt he had too many allies. I hear different reports of consensual vs non consensual sex. My guess is that they were either high or they figured if they screwed the Cos just enough it would benefit the career. But no means no.


----------

